# Does Asurion Coverage Carry Over?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So I upgraded to the Bolt, got insurance for it. All is well. But I got my Dinc2 off of eBay.. Does the insurance still count towards it even though I didn't buy it from Verizon? Thinking of selling my Tbolt but wanna make sure I can get a new phone in case this one breaks


----------



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> So I upgraded to the Bolt, got insurance for it. All is well. But I got my Dinc2 off of eBay.. Does the insurance still count towards it even though I didn't buy it from Verizon? Thinking of selling my Tbolt but wanna make sure I can get a new phone in case this one breaks


I bought a Droid Incredible off of CL. Had an accident happen and put in a claim and they replaced it with Dinc 2. Start an online claim and see what happens. Took me less than 5 minutes.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like it will take, not gonna go through with the whole thing obviously. Thanks for reply! I might sell my TB now for some extra cash


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes insurance carries over to whatever device you own. How much you selling your bolt for?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Yes insurance carries over to whatever device you own. How much you selling your bolt for?


No idea yet... I'll probably llst it on swappa for around $300 cuz I'm selling a Platinum case with it, but eBay is a whole other story


----------



## mistah_mumford (Sep 7, 2011)

I just got a text from Verizon a couple days ago that my coverage was dropping off of my acct after I activated my Incredible 2 purchased from Craigslist.

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

mistah_mumford said:


> I just got a text from Verizon a couple days ago that my coverage was dropping off of my acct after I activated my Incredible 2 purchased from Craigslist.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 HD


that's impossible, you need to call them to ask why?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> that's impossible, you need to call them to ask why?


Either that or he's trolling


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

My bet would be trolling, Since everything regarding claims is done directly through Asurion. Once I started coverage on my original smart phone, it has carried over automatically to any phone I've ever put on my plan.. including an Omnia II I bought of my brother back when..

edit:// just a thought, but a thread of this subject would probably had been better served in "Carrier" section.


----------



## manwiththedroid (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have insurance, when activating a new device you are informed something to the effect that proceeding may remove the insurance plan from your service, although it does say this even for a normal CLN replacement (still having insurance) so it seems more to cover their @ss in case they randomly decide to remove it on people.


----------

